# Maine Coast Camping



## richies418 (Jul 11, 2012)

Has any one stayed at searsport or moorings, how are they. Thinking of a week with two young kids next summer.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I think a newer member named Mike stayed there recently. Do a search here in the forums. You should be able to find it.

Eric


----------

